# Explore the Tobico at Bay City State Recreation Area



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE 
April 18, 2006

Contact:
Mike Evanoff 989-684-3020
Mary Dettloff 517-335-3014 

Explore the Tobico at Bay City State Recreation Area

Geocachers and others can explore the Tobico Marsh at Bay City State Recreation Area from 10 a.m. to 1 p.m. Saturday, May 13.

The Southeast Michigan Chapter of Michigan Geocachers will be hosting a geocaching event to encourage people to explore this national natural landmark marsh. All ages and skill levels are welcome to learn more about geocaching and the natural resources protected and preserved in the marshland.

Tom LePage of the Michigan Geocaching Organization will be offering "Geocaching 101" to those interested in learning how to enjoy the outdoor sport. DNR staff will outline the policies and guidelines to enjoy geocaching in state parks and recreation areas without damaging natural resources.

Several caches, each with different skill levels, will be hidden throughout the marsh. Cache searchers are encouraged to leave their names and prizes will be awarded to names randomly drawn from the caches. 

The event begins at the Saginaw Bay Visitor Center and follows the trails in the Tobico Marsh. Modern camping is available for the weekend. Reservations for camping this weekend can be made online at www.midnrreservations.com or by telephone by calling 1-880-447-2757 (1-800-44PARKS).

Bay City State Recreation Area is located north of Bay City. Take I-75 to the Beaver Road exit and travel east about five miles to the park entrance. All motor vehicles entering a state park or recreation area must display a Motor Vehicle Permit, available for purchase at the recreation area entrance. Cost is $24 for resident annual and $6 for resident daily. A non-resident annual is $29 and a non-resident daily is $8.

The DNR is committed to the conservation, protection, management, use and enjoyment of the state's natural resources for current and future generations.


----------

